# force internet explorer to use specific internet connection (Solution)



## timothyilldill (Jan 20, 2010)

After about three hours of searching for a solution to this problem, the answer was quite simple. I tried all sorts of suggestions from forum posts including Route Add of which none were successful. Finally I had an idea that should have been obvious from the beginning. With this idea and a combination of information (Metric) I found in a forum, I was able to resolve the dilemma.

First, my specific scenario:

Wireless intranet with bluetooth connected mobile device for internet.

Problem:

Unable to browse the web when both connections are enabled.

Solution:

Change completely the LAN IP configuration to use a different IP, Subnet and Gateway and change the Metric (TCP-IP Properties / Advanced / Metric) for the mobile connection to 10.

With the mobile connections Metric changed to ten, IE looks at that connection first for dns resolution meanwhile my shared LAN resources are still available through Windows Explorer.

I suppose this resolution could be reversed in the case that you cannot alter the LAN settings, simply alter the mobile connection settings.

Hope this saves some people a lot of time.

This is a solution for the following post: 
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/849382-solved-how-do-i-specify.html


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't understand a single thing in your post.


----------



## timothyilldill (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there something I can explain a little better for you? I would be happy to do so if the post I referenced at the link above does not make things a bit clearer. It is the same issue.


----------



## timothyilldill (Jan 20, 2010)

"I suppose this resolution could be reversed in the case that you cannot alter the LAN settings, simply alter the mobile connection settings."

Not so fast...

So I tried changing the IP settings for my mobile connection (On the computer) but I guess WinMo did not like that. Any ideas on how to change the IP settings on the phone?

The reason is so that I can enable ICS so that other computers on my wireless network can access the internet as well. Not sure if that will work with the two disjointed network connections, but I can't even try because my WinMo device uses the 192.168.0.1 default gateway that is required to enable ICS.

Thanks.


----------

